# Dwight Howard



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

He's in the dunk comp. Many people are saying he doesnt deserve a spot.. I hope he proves everyone wrong 

http://www.nba.com/allstar2007/news/...nk_070205.html


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

seriously wat can he do? unless he has steve nash to kick him the ball like he did with amare, he has nothing. What did amare really do by himself? nothing. the dunk contest is for athletic guards and small forwards.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> seriously wat can he do? ...


well, for starters, he can dunk.... that is a start

people get so wound up over who is chosen... get over it ... The days of the Nique, Jordan, VC shows are over. 

It can't get much worse than the last couple years.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> seriously wat can he do? unless he has steve nash to kick him the ball like he did with amare, he has nothing. What did amare really do by himself? nothing. the dunk contest is for athletic guards and small forwards.


He can do kiss the rim dunks and he said he has some special stuff up his sleeve.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The dunk contest was on its way back with the Desmond Mason and Jason Richardson contests for a few years, but last year was probably rock bottom. It took Nate Robinson 14 tries just to make a dunk, and he won. No one did anything unseen before, it was just terrible. My money's on Gerald Green, he's absolutely electrifying. Howard has a chance though, I think if he can execute kissing the rim while dunking two basketballs (like he said he would try) he could win.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

I'm sure dwight can pull off 360 windmills and more


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Gerald Green will be better


----------



## dwight4prezz (Feb 15, 2008)

:spam:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Damn, a couple of those are pretty sick.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JNice said:


> Damn, a couple of those are pretty sick.


as i said in the other thread...


Dwight said on Rome this morning that he had some stuff that no one's ever seen and that he had something new for the fans... can't wait to see what he's got.


:yay:



edit: i don't know how this thread popped up, but it's nice to still see names like JMES HOME and HairyMidget. :cheers:


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Can't wait.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i hope he tears down BOTH backboards. AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

wow, absolutely wow!!!


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> seriously wat can he do? unless he has steve nash to kick him the ball like he did with amare, he has nothing. What did amare really do by himself? nothing. the dunk contest is for athletic guards and small forwards.





melo4life said:


> Gerald Green will be better


:lol: at you both.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Howard was amazing tonight but green was good to.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Awesome, that was a great show by Dwight. :clap2:


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

The superman dunk wasn't even a dunk, he threw the ball in, the dunk shouldn't count then. Rules say you need to DUNK the ball and he gets a 50 by throwing it in...




Dwight however did win but it was much closer than people are saying, Green's birthday cake dunk was sweet. Also the pass that McCants did was horrible so I would of given the between the legs dunk a better score. The last between the legs dunk sucked, even without the shoes...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The Solution said:


> The superman dunk wasn't even a dunk, he threw the ball in, the dunk shouldn't count then. Rules say you need to DUNK the ball and he gets a 50 by throwing it in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would have been much better had it been cleaner but you have to take into account the showmanship and also the athleticism to even do what he did. If you want to get strict on the rules ok but it was entertaining to watch ... which is really the whole point.

Green's dunks were nice but lacked any pizzazz and the showmanship that Dwight's whole night did.

As Dr J said, I think Dwight won it on the first dunk.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

WOW.. that was an amazing performance from Dwight. Green shouldn't have advanced to the next round, IMO. Moon's first dunk was ridiculous, but he messed his his second one and that cost him. I would have liked to see what else he had planned.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> seriously wat can he do? unless he has steve nash to kick him the ball like he did with amare, he has nothing. What did amare really do by himself? nothing. the dunk contest is for athletic guards and small forwards.


:raised_ey:nonono:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

"A slam dunk (or simply a dunk) is a type of basketball shot that is performed when a player jumps in the air and manually powers the ball through the basket with one or both of his hands, then often grabs the rim shortly after the ball passes through the hoop (a dunk is still being performed if the rim is not grabbed, as long as the athlete powers the ball through the hoop manually). This is a standard field goal worth two points"

Technically, it was a dunk.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

The Solution said:


> The superman dunk wasn't even a dunk, he threw the ball in, the dunk shouldn't count then. Rules say you need to DUNK the ball and he gets a 50 by throwing it in...



*Dictionary.com:*

*dunk* 
–verb (used with object) 1. to dip (a doughnut, cake, etc.) into coffee, milk, or the like, before eating. 
2. to submerge in a liquid: She dunked the curtains in the dye. 
*3. Basketball. to attempt to thrust (a ball) through the basket using a dunk shot.* 
–verb (used without object) 4. to dip or submerge something, oneself, etc., in a liquid: She thinks it's vulgar to dunk. Let's dunk in the pool before dinner. 
*5. Basketball. to execute or attempt a dunk shot.* 
–noun 6. any flavorful sauce, dip, gravy, etc., into which portions of food are dipped before eating. 
*7. Basketball. dunk shot. *
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=dunk


*dunk shot*
–noun Basketball. a shot in which a player near the basket jumps with the ball and attempts to thrust it through the basket with one hand or both hands held above the rim. 
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=dunk%20shot 




Here's another one
*Merriam-Websters Dictionary:*

*Dunk*
transitive verb 
1 : to dip (as a piece of bread) into a beverage while eating 
2 : to dip or submerge temporarily in liquid 
*3 : to throw (a basketball) into the basket from above the rim *
intransitive verb 
1 : to submerge oneself in water 
*2 : to make a dunk shot in basketball *

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/dunk



*Dunk Shot*

: a shot in basketball made by jumping high into the air and throwing the ball down through the basket 
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/dunk+shot






It most definitly qualifies as a dunk.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

LOL at the haters. Howard owned the night. His showmanship and his dunks were like a breath of fresh air into the contest. He should be back to back dunk champion since he was obviously robbed last year.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Look at Kidd's son in the background. Kind of sums it up.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

not much to say that the judges didn't...



absolutely awesome performance by dwight.



_that superman that ohhhhhhhhhh_


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> "A slam dunk (or simply a dunk) is a type of basketball shot that is performed when a player jumps in the air and manually powers the ball through the basket with one or both of his hands, then often grabs the rim shortly after the ball passes through the hoop (a dunk is still being performed if the rim is not grabbed, as long as the athlete powers the ball through the hoop manually). This is a standard field goal worth two points"
> 
> Technically, it was a dunk.


I don't really care what the technical definition of a dunk is, y'all know what people mean when we say that Dwight's 2nd wasn't a dunk.

That said, I'd still give it 50 and I found it very impressive, but it would have been better if he _dunked_ it, and I'd prefer if contestants completed an actual typical *dunk*, not some loop-hole in its technical definition..

But again, I'd give it 50 anyway, that was an amazing performance. JNice knows whats up too.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Not hating on Dwight becuase his 3 dunks were nasty, but the Superman dunk shouldn't have counted. One of Moons dunks was thrown through the net on a missed attempt and it didn't count for him, so why should Dwights?

I'm not mad Dwight won becuase I love the guy, but IMO it would have been better if it was Moon vs. Dwight in the finals. Green had nothing prepared for the 2nd round. Moon had tons of dunks prepared, including the 720 and a double-ball 360.

And for the record: they take points off for Moon going over the tape (BTW, he jumped from EXACTLY the same spot as MJ), yet they commend Dwight for going over the tape, and not even completing the dunk?

In normal speed, Dwights dunnk looked INSANNNEE, but in slo-mo he kinda ripped the judges off by throwing it down and acting like he dunked it.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Enigma said:


> *Dictionary.com:*
> 
> *dunk*
> –verb (used with object) 1. to dip (a doughnut, cake, etc.) into coffee, milk, or the like, before eating.
> ...


Even after you prove it with the meaning, the haters still won't back off saying it wasn't a dunk, LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Idunkonyou said:


> Even after you prove it with the meaning, the haters still won't back off saying it wasn't a dunk, LOL!!! :lol:


what part of:



NewAgeBaller said:


> That said, I'd still give it 50 and I found it very impressive, but it would have been better if he dunked it, and I'd prefer if contestants completed an actual typical dunk, not some loop-hole in its technical definition..
> 
> But again, I'd give it 50 anyway, that was an amazing performance.


..did you not understand?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> what part of:
> 
> 
> 
> ..did you not understand?


I wasn't talking to or about you. There are a lot of discussions going on around the internet about whether it was a dunk or not. The definition says it was, yet some claim if you don't touch the rim, it isn't a dunk.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Idunkonyou said:


> I wasn't talking to or about you. There are a lot of discussions going on around the internet about whether it was a dunk or not. The definition says it was, yet some claim if you don't touch the rim, it isn't a dunk.


K, I assumed you were talking about this thread and I was one of two replies you could have been referring to.

and yea theres like a 5 page thread about it on RealGM..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The Solution said:


> The superman dunk wasn't even a dunk, he threw the ball in, the dunk shouldn't count then. Rules say you need to DUNK the ball and he gets a 50 by throwing it in..
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight however did win but it was much closer than people are saying, Green's birthday cake dunk was sweet. Also the pass that McCants did was horrible so I would of given the between the legs dunk a better score. The last between the legs dunk sucked, even without the shoes...


I agree with you that it shouldnt of been a dunk. It was a throw in, and that is NOT A DUNK, espicially when your a good like 6 inches away from the hoop..But with that being said, he did do other great stuff. I really wish i could've seen what he'd do if they raised the hoop to 12 feet! And i think Green should've saved his cake dunk for the final round, that would've been interesting then!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

who cares if he didn't really 'dunk'

the dunk contest is back! YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

deanwoof said:


> the dunk contest is back!


Unfortunately I don't see it being near as good next season..


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Once again, by definition, the Superman dunk was, in fact, a dunk. Any argument against that is just spin.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The Superman dunk, was a dunk. You can argue all you like but the definition proves, it was a dunk. It would have been nice to see him grab the rim, but it was still amazing.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Even though he dident dunk the ball it was still amazing. Im not really sure if it counts as a dunk or not.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh for Christ's sake...

What makes it "not a dunk"?
The ball was powered downwards, not up-then-down.

The only reason this issue is even being raised is because noone's ever jumped high enough before for it to have been discussed.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well just to take it a little further, the point is I'd much rather contestants complete a typical and common dunk, rather than a throw which is technically considered a dunk by definition..
I'll agree that its technically a dunk, but its not really what the Dunk contest is about and I can't emphasise that enough. The last thing they want is multiple people throwing the ball in the rim each year or something.

But it was still amazing, and I didn't mind it at all. I'm just saying I'd rather that not be a continuing thing in the dunk contest..


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I don't really care what the technical definition of a dunk is, y'all know what people mean when we say that Dwight's 2nd wasn't a dunk.
> 
> That said, I'd still give it 50 and I found it very impressive, but it would have been better if he _dunked_ it, and I'd prefer if contestants completed an actual typical *dunk*, not some loop-hole in its technical definition..
> 
> But again, I'd give it 50 anyway, that was an amazing performance. JNice knows whats up too.


*You're a known hater, your words hold no weight, and will continue to do so.*


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *You're a known hater, your words hold no weight, and will continue to do so.*


Uh no. I was labelled a Dwight hater because I doubted the Magic as contenders and defended the Heat.. If anything, I'm supporting Dwight.


----------

